# New stuff wondering on yields



## steyr223 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello how is everyone
I have some stuff I believe are from steering columns
I was wondering if anyone has done these and what to expect





The back has no gold
The front is wherever the lines are
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well OK I guess will see
I just dropped 1lb in a brand new bucket of copper chlorate 

I told my customer they were probably flashed and not to expect much
Thanks steyr223 Rob

I will post the outcome


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 23, 2017)

Good morning to all
Well I believe they are done

When l looked at the boards after sitting in 1 gallon of HCl and 32oz of h202 for the night I don't see much gold but I do see the black strips from the back side all sitting at the bottom with gold on the under side not sure yet I will inspect further

I didn't want to dip my hand in my solution just in case I used a little to much h202 

Stannous should be done in a couple more hours ,I will get more pics and update
Thanks steyr223 Rob


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 23, 2017)

OK what I have is black, all of it .
For what it's worth other than the color it acts like gold
Foils in every way

Washes in HCl to no effect

I believe it's the black lines on the back of the boards
They look like possible contacts so I was thinking maybe graphite?





If anyone can shed some light on this I would be very appreciative thanks steyr223 Rob


----------



## kernels (Jul 23, 2017)

With enough H2O2, Gold will dissolve into the 'AP' leach. This gold will then cement out on remaining copper as a black powder. Have you checked the solution with Stannous Chloride to make sure you do still have Gold in solution ? 

It is usually advised to not add any H2O2 into the C2C leach, just use HCl and an air bubbler, it takes a little longer to get started, but almost no chance of dissolving gold into solution.

How many of those boards did you process ? Those black particles don't look like cement Gold, could be carbon as you suggest.

Edit - I just noticed your post count is quite high, so I assume you already knew everything above in this post.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 24, 2017)

Carbon covers/traces?
Like some keyboard mylars have


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 24, 2017)

It's funny how much it act like gold.
I do not believe it is cementation as it's not powder at all it's foil size more long than wide 

I did check the cucl with stannous ,but I kept everything so I will check again a few times

I did 81 board's 1lb and I don't have a plug in so no bubbler ,this was just a test as my customer has some 80lbs of these and thinks he is being lied to by the Salvage yard

I plan on putting a very tiny amount in bleach/HCl and then testing with stannous ,just not sure if carbon will be eradicated or not. Does anyone know how to rid the traces

Thank you both for your info and even tho I have a high post number you will see I am the king of mess ups and it has been a while :roll: 

Thanks steyr223 Rob


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you have DMG to test for palladium?


----------



## anachronism (Jul 24, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Do you have DMG to test for palladium?



That's a good point. I'm sure I read somewhere that they use it in these contacts.


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 24, 2017)

I did a research on dmg 
I will look further when I am finished at the scrapyard
I take it you cant make it?

Just to be informative , my guy is hitting my material with the gun and it is showing (.12%) au ,barely a trace but when he did the circuit board it read 5% and silver was high 13%
No palladium

I know the xrf is not the proper tool but it does give an indication

I will dissolution a portion and test with stannous
Unless someone has a better idea?  
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 24, 2017)

I dont think Dimethylglyoxime is anything a guy would (easily) make at home.

You could always dissolve a small amount. 
Add a couple drops to a cavity of a spot plate, precipitate the gold in that cavity with a couple copperas crystals (the pure stuff, not oxidized brown) After it has completed, move the gold barren liquid to another cavity and test with stannous to see if any pgm's are present.

Without having dmg, I believe that is the only other test for Pd.. Short of using ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate. But, I think thats a pretty extensive "test" for something that may not be there


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 24, 2017)

Since the XRF is only looking at the surface a trace of gold could be rub off from a gold plated connector.

The white satin surface of those tracks looks a lot like immersion silver, a cheaper alternative to enig.
Usually the surface tarnishes a bit over time, mostly from sulfur compounds in the air.

The black looks definitely as carbon, take a sample and do a quick incineration and it will show you the truth by just leaving some ash behind.

Göran


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone
Göran buddy how are you.
Yes I should have mentioned I did try to burn a little
With a map gas and turbo tourch ,it glowed for maybe
2 sec and withered away in the wind.

I went ahead and put it in solution ,tested with stannous and it came back negative for gold .

Is it possible the front were just flashed so thin that it amounted to nothing. But then there was gold under the carbon on the board.

I tested my CuCl again with stannous and I am not getting any color back 

Any ideas
Thanks to everyone for your input
Steyr223 Rob


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 25, 2017)

OK Göran you said white satin surface
Are you referring to what I am calling gold (the front of the board


----------



## kernels (Jul 25, 2017)

Put a couple of drops of 50% dilute Nitric acid on one of the gold plated tracks and have a look at the result after 15 minutes or so, ENIG (flash gold) comes off as a fine black powder, hard gold plating comes off as a foil.

Something like this: https://youtu.be/iav_KH0PEZY


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 25, 2017)

It looked white to me and not gold colored. If you say it is gold plated then I have to believe you.

Göran


----------



## nickvc (Jul 25, 2017)

You have the manufacturers name on the item and know what they were used for look for a data sheet on them it may tell you the answers you seek Rob.


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey nickvc
I have tried extensively to research with no luck

I called BL technologies and the guy said they didn't have there name on any type of PCB or any of there electronic stuff,when I asked ,but u do all sorts of controller fabrication and machine automation ,why wouldn't your name be on it. His answer was all of the stuff they implement is outsourced ,built by a different company
He said somewhat hostile there is a different BL technologies

My customer used to be a security officer at Beckman Fullerton California ,after it was vacated and someone decided to name it some kind of historical landmark so he found containers of these on the property they left for trash 
Not that this means anything but......
Here is a pic of the complete unit


Thanks again steyr223 Rob


----------

